# Có Nên Xem Chương Trình Người Kế Tiếp Không Các Bạn



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

MC nổi tiếng, người chơi khách mời là các ngôi sao nổi tiếng, đặc biệt là càng nhiều hot boy, hot girl tham gia có phải là yếu tố tiếng vang cho một chương trình bây giờ không? Những lúc rảnh, mình hay lướt web, nhất là chuyên mục bình luận về nển văn hóa nghệ thuật Việt Nam, trong đó có khá nhiều bài viết về những bất cập trong nền nghệ thuật.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chuyện bạn nói giờ thành thói quen trong nếp sống văn nghệ sĩ rồi ,  chỉ cần đẹp, có tiền là sẽ có tất cả khi bước chân vào môi trường nào đó. Nói về nghệ thuật, có thể nói mình là người khá đam mê các chương trình, gameshow, nhưng đã lâu rồi thật sự mình không muốn nhắc lại các hai từ này, vì trong suy nghĩ của mình, mình đã quá mất niềm tin.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Cũng không thể phủ nhận những thông tin chia sẻ của bạn, vì như bạn đề cập, qua thông tin trên báo, đài, hay thực tế các chương trình mang lại, mình cũng đang phải đối mặt với các vấn đề lớn, là lấy lại niềm tin của khán giả vào các chương trình Việt Nam.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

uh,như mình nha, thay vì lúc trước mình chỉ cần mở TV lên, thấy gameshow trong nước không cần phải suy nghĩ nhiều, minh đã bay vào xem xuyên suốt chương trình, nhưng bây giờ thì ngược lại trước khi xem bất kỳ chương trình nào, mình phỉa tìm hiểu thông tin chi tiết chương trình, công ty nào tổ chức, ai sẽ là người tham gia trước khi quyết định có xem hay không


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Như bạn thấy đó, bây giờ chương trình, phim ảnh,.. phần lớn đều do hot boy/gril đóng, thậm chí mình thấy khả năng diễn xuất của họ còn tệ hơn mình rất nhiều luôn.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

nói vậy thôi, cũng không hẳn tất cả đều tệ hết, cũng có một số chương trình cũng hay và ý nghĩa lắm, như mái âm tình thương, chuyến xe nhân ái, hay gameshow một bước để chiến thắng,…nhiều lắm.  Ah, gần đây nhất còn có chương trình Người kế Tiếp nữa.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình nhớ đã xem rất nhiều chương trình hay cách đây cũng 10 năm rồi thì phải, nhưng giờ vẫn thấy nó hay và hấp dẫn, mà thích nhất là chú “Hữu Luân/ Thanh Bạch nè” thiệt đẹp trai quá trời. Bây giờ game show thì nhiều quá, mình thì cũng bận suốt, nhiều khi thư giãn muốn xem cái gì đó xã stress không biết nên xem chương trình nào để đỡ mất thời gian lựa chọn.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình ngày xưa thích “Rồng Vàng” lắm ah, mình là fan hâm mộ của chương trình này nè, nhưng chương trình này kết thúc lâu lắm rồi, giờ hình như vẫn còn chương trình tương tự “Ai là triệu phú thì phải”, mình cũng không chắc lắm, vì lâu nay bận quá, chưa có dịp xem lại  các game show truyền hình nữa, không biết có gì cải tiến hơn không?


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Uh, Rồng Vàng qua lâu rồi, giờ nhiều chương trình hay hơn Rồng Vàng lắm, vừa vui, mà cũng vừa thách trí nữa. Nhà mình, tối nào cũng xem cùng nhau cái chương trình Ai là triệu Phú đó. Nhìn những người uy bác về tri thức về mình thích ghê.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Uh, mấy chương trình đó hay thật, nhưng mình thấy khô khan quá đi, toàn là tri thức, tri thức,… nhiều khi mình coi xong hơi bị hoa mắt luôn. Gần đây, có chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đó, bạn có xem chương trình này không?


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng đang định hỏi về Người Kế Tiếp nè, đi làm ngồi trên xe bus, mà mình cứ hay nghe người ta bàn luận Người Kế Tiếp gì gì đó, ban đầu mình còn tưởng họ nói về bóng đá cơ. Hihi, vì mấy lâu nay, nói thật mình không có thời gian để xem game show gì luôn đó. Lúc trước, thỉnh thoảng mình cũng hay xem, nhưng đôi lúc mở TV lên, thấy mấy cái tào lào là mình bực mình lắm


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Ah, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp, mình có biết chương trình này. Mấy chị công ty mình, ngày nào cũng bàn tán về nó, nhưng vì chưa tìm hiểu nên mình cũng chưa hỏi kỹ xem như thế nào? Chi tiết chương trình mình xem tại đâu đây bạn?


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn truy cập vào đây nhé: nguoiketiep.vn trong đó có đầy đủ các thông tin liên quan về nội dụng và thể lệ cuộc chơi, có cả cách thức đăng ký nữa đấy, biết đâu bạn cũng sẽ là người kế tiếp thì sao? J


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình cũng đang có ý định thi đây, nhưng mình cần thông tin chi tiết để hiểu về nó trước. Bạn có thông tin fanpage của chương trình này không? Mình thấy dùng fanpage đôi khi cũng khá hay vừa để cung cấp thông tin hình ảnh về cuộc chơi, vừa thu hút like, comment của người the dõi.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn thử truy cập  vào đây nhé facebook.com.nguoiketiep, mình thấy trên fanpage lâu lâu có nhiều trò chơi hay lắm, Bây giờ công nghệ hiện đại, các , nhất la hinh thức quảng cáo online đang phát triển rất mạnh, fanpage đang thu hút nhiều bạn trẻ lắm.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Người KếTiếp mùa 2 có lịch lên song rồi đó bạn bắt đầu từ 01/12/2014, gameshow quốc tế_Người kế tiếp_mùa 2 (tên tiếng Anh:_Next One_) sẽ chính thức lên sóng lúc 21g30 thứ Hai hàng tuần trên HTV7.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình nhớ là chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 1 được lên song trên VTV thì phải, nhưng sang mùa 2 thì chương trình Người Kế Tiếp được chuyển sang phát song trên HTV7. Mà mình thấy như thế thì hợp lý hơn, vì đây là chương của người Nam, thì nên phát sóng trên các kênh miền Nam. Nói thật, kênh Miền Nam mà đưa qua VTV6 mình cũng không muốn xem nữa.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy trên website bạn đưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp 2 có nhiều thú vị lắm nè _Người kế tiếp _mùa 2 còn có sự đồng hành của 2 gương mặt được nhiều bạn trẻ yêu mến: Quán quân  Trương Quốc Bảo và chàng diễn viên có chiều cao 1m26 Xuân Tiến. Bộ ba sẽ mang đến phong cách trẻ trung, năng động cũng như tung hứng tốt với người chơi, hứa hẹn gameshow ngày một hấp dẫn hơn.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Gắn bó với chương trình từ mùa 1, mc Đại Nghĩa sẽ tiếp tục là người dẫn dắt gameshow mùa 2.Anh cho biết sẽ cố gắng làm mới mình hơn, tạo thêm sự tự tin, tâm lý thoải mái cho người chơi để hành trình chinh phục gameshow trí tuệ, nhất là vòng thử thách cuối cùng càng thú vị hơn nữa.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

‘Xông đất’ số đầu tiên của_Người kế tiếp_mùa 2 là Phạm Hồng Minh – hiện tượng gây sốt của_Vietnam’s Got Talent 2013_.Không chỉ thử sức với loạt câu hỏi kiến thức, phần biểu diễn vẽ tranh kim tuyến của ‘tài năng trẻ’ này hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến nhiều hấp dẫn cho gameshow.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn nói đúng đó,chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 1 lên sóng VTV6 lần đầu tiên từ 19/09/2013,_Người kế tiếp_– phiên bản Việt hóa của chương trìnhtruyền hình ăn khách hàng đầu tại Italia đã từng bước chinh phục khán giả Việt và trở thành món ăn tinh thần thú vị với những ai ham hiểu biết cũng như yêu thích thử thách.Bên cạnh yếu tố kịch tính cùng cơ hội chinh phục giải thưởng cao nhất lên đến 100 triệu đồng,_Người kế tiếp_còn mang đến sắc màu đa dạng cho gameshow kiến thức bằng việc kết hợp yếu tố âm nhạc đầy sôi động cùng nhiều hình thức giải trí độc đáo.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Có bạn nào xem mùa thi thứ 2 của Chương trình Người Kế Tiếp chưa? Hôm qua mình mới xem lại tập của Ngày 15/12 hay quá chừng luôn. Anh An làm ở Ngân hàng hay ghê, nhưng cũng tiếc cho anh tuy đã ngồi vào chiếc ghế người chiến thắng tạm thời, nhưng vẫn phải chia tay cuộc chơi ở vòng Đưa ra đáp án sai.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

: chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa này, mình thấy khá nhiều điểm thu hút khán giả, có thể nó một số đó là anh chàng họa sĩ Phạm Hồng Minh, đã từng gây sốt trong chương trình “Vietnam’s Got Talent 2013″.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Nói đến Phạm Hồng Mình mới chợt nhớ ra, Hàng loạt các tiết mục độc đáo của anh như vẽ tranh bằng lửa, bằng kim tuyến hay kỹ thuật vẽ tranh lồng tranh, vẽ ngược, vẽ hiện hình… đã để lại ấn tượng trong lòng người xem.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Gần đây, góp mặt trong chương trình_Người kế tiếp_phát sóng trên HTV7, Hồng Minh đã ghi thêm điểm khi mang đến màn trình diễn 2 phút đầy thú vị. Bắt đầu chỉ bằng vài dụng cụ thô sơ như tấm bảng đen, cọ vẽ và lọ kim tuyến, tuy nhiên, Hồng Minh khiến khán giả trong trường quay vô cùng tò mò với những động tác “múa bút” trên nền nhạc kịch tính. Và chỉ sau vài nét vẽ đầy bí ẩn, tất cả mọi người đã vỡ òa cảm xúc khi thấy bức chân dung Đại Nghĩa dần hiện ra cùng với tiếng hét thật lớn của chàng MC nổi tiếng qua vai Cá mặt ngu.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Anh chàng này tài năng thật bạn nhỉ, bạn đầu khi nhìn anh ấy cầm bút vẽ, mình không biết anh ta định vẽ cái gì luôn, một lúc sau khi tác phầm hoàn thành bằng màn tung kim tuyến lên tranh, mình mới thật nó thật sự tuyệt vời.


----------



## mezin (15 Tháng ba 2015)

mình là mình thích anh ấy ở điểm này đấy.  Mình thích đàn ông mà biết vẽ lắm, vì những người thích hội họa, tâm hồn họ rất sâu lắng, bay bổng, có người thì phong trần, nhưng lại nhẹ nhàng làm cho người khác phải đắm say, ôi lãng mạn quá J


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mà mình cũng công nhận, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mùa 2 này cũng khá ấn tượng, từ nội dung cuộc chơi nè, người dẫn chương trình, rồi đến cả người chơi và âm nhạc nữa, …ai cũng mang đến những tiếc mục hết sức hấp dẫn.


----------



## mezin (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bạn nói đúng, nhưng cũng tiếc thật, trong chương trình này, Phạm Hồng Minh đã xuất sắc vượt qua 3 gói câu hỏi và tiến thẳng vào vòng thử thách cuối đầy kịch tính. Tuy nhiên, trước áp lực thời gian và tâm lý lần đầu ngồi ghế nóng, chàng sinh viên kiến trúc đã chưa thể giành chiến thắng, để vụt mất phần thưởng 49 triệu đồng từ chương trình.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Nói thật, mình thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp khó mà thắng được quá, vì lượng kiến thức rất nhiều, thời gian lại có giới hạn nữa, không chỉ thế, khi mà trả lời 1 câu sai, thì phải vòng lại từ đầu tất cả các câu hỏi, như thế vừa mất tâp trung do tập lý chi phối nên đôi khi rất khó để nhớ hết tất cả các câu trả lời đúng.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Đúng rồi bạn, chương trình nào cũng phải có cái khó của nó như thế mới lôi cuốn người chơi và để tạo nên kịch tính nữa. Hơn thế, bạn nhìn vào chương trình, giải thưởng trị giá rất cao, thì phải giới hạn người chiến thắng, bên cạnh đó, phải làm cho họ thấy được mình là người xứng đáng nhất trong cuộc chơi với giá trị phần thưởng này.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy Xuân Tiến cũng khá baby trong chương trình Người Kế Tiếp này he. Có thể anh là một minh chứng tốt nhất, khi mình không toàn diện về hình thể, thì sự hoàn thiện về tâm hồn là sẽ mang đến cho mình những giá trị tốt hơn trong cuộc sống.


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Nhà mình thì ai cũng thích Xuân Tiến hết, ban đầu khi nhìn anh này, mình cũng không ấn tượng lắm, nhưng xem nhiều chương trình của anh, mình thấy anh ấy khá dễ thương, nên cũng yêu thích các chương trình có anh ấy tham gia luôn.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Game show_Người kế tiếp_tái ngộ khán giả với mùa thứ 2. Bên cạnh MC Đại Nghĩa, chương trình còn có sự đồng hành của 2 gương mặt được nhiều bạn trẻ yêu mến: Quán quân mùa đầu tiên Trương Quốc Bảo và chàng trai có chiều cao 1m26 Xuân Tiến.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thì thấy, chương trình với một phần góp mặt của anh đã tạo nên một hiệu ứng khán giả khá tốt, bên cạnh đó, người chơi cũng khá thoải mái nữa.


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Lên sóng VTV6 lần đầu tiên vào 9/2013,_Người kế tiếp_– phiên bản Việt hóa của chương trình truyền hình_Next One_ăn khách hàng đầu tại Italia đã nhận được sự ủng hộ của những khán giả Việt yêu thích thử thách và muốn chinh phục giải thưởng cao nhất lên đến 100 triệu đồng. Trở lại sóng truyền hình với phiên bản mới hơn, game show phát sóng lúc 21h30 thứ hai hằng tuần trên HTV7.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Chương trình Người Kế Tiếp hay thì có hay thật, nhưng lên song trên HTV7 lúc 9h30 tối thì khó xem quá, vì giờ đó cũng khá trễ. Đi làm đã nhiều, về nhà là mình chỉ muốn nghỉ ngơi thôi, có khi mình định chợp mắt một xíu rồ dậy làm tiếp công việc nhưng lại ngủ say đi mất.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Đây là tâm lý thường ngày của nhân viên văn phòng đó bạn. Do là mình ngồi văn phòng nhiều quá, chưa kể, nhiều lúc, áp lực công việc, cũng mang đến nhiều muộn phiền lắm. Với thời gian chiều trên HVT7 như thế, mình thấy với mình nó không mấy hiệu quả, vì có khi mình làm đến tận 11h mới về đến nhà, về nhà là chỉ biết ngủ và ngủ thôi.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Hi cả nhà ơi,cả nhà có hay tin gì chưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp của mình vừa qua đa 43: Hi cả nhà ơi,cả nhà có hay tin gì chưa, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp của mình vừa qua đã xuất hiện một hot girl xinh chưa kìa,hot girl chân dài mà “não cũng dài” luôn.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Hotgirl nào ta? Chươn trình của mình có ca sĩ xinh đẹp nào tham gia hay sao bạn? Mấy ngày nay mình bận công việc quá nên chưa có thời gian để xem chương trình nữa không biết bây giờ chương trình Người Kế Tiếp ai là quán quân người chiến thắng nữa.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Ah, mình mình biết bạn định nói đến ai rồi. Hihi, Lâm Tô Như phải không bạn, cô bé này xinh ghê mà còn giỏi nữa. Ngày trước, mình cũng thích múa ghê lắm, nhưng không có điều kiện và cũng không đủ tự tin để theo đuổi nghề này nữa.


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Con cái nhà ai mà xinh đẹp ma giỏi quá chừng ah, Nhắc đến Lâm Tố Như, khán giả nhớ ngay tới cô nàng vũ công trẻ tuổi nhưng đầy bản lĩnh của_Thử thách cùng bước nhảy_mùa đầu tiên. Tham gia cuộc thi khi chỉ mới 17 tuổi nhưng Lâm Tố Như đã vượt mặt nhiều đàn anh, đàn chị để giành lấy ngôi vị Á quân trong đêm chung kết.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

: Ah, cô bé này mình cũng biết nè, xinh quá đi mất, Mình cũng muốn con mình sau này giống như cô bé này nhỉ, xinh đẹp mà tài năng. Sao mình nhìn ai hoạt động nghệ thuật chân chính mà giỏi là mình thấy thích lắm luôn.


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Tài năng của Lâm Tố Như không chỉ khiến Ngô Thanh Vân và Đoan Trang khen ngợi hết lời, mà ngay cả nghệ sĩ Tuyết Minh khó tính cũng thừa nhận ở cô hội đủ mọi kỹ thuật và tố chất nghệ sĩ, hứa hẹn sẽ kế thừa các tài năng múa thế hệ Linh Nga, Thùy Chi…


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình thấy làm nghê sĩ còn tùy vào cái duyên nữa he, có người chỉ sau 1 cuộc thi là đã trở thành ca sĩ, mà còn khá nổi tiếng nữa. Giờ muốn trở thành nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ mình thấy dễ ghê, một là có tiền, hay là có sắc. Vừa tiền, sắc, lại thêm có chút năng lực nữa là khỏi bàn luôn.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Nếu như thế mình nghĩ chắc trở thành bá chủ luôn bạn ơi. Biết đâu cô bé Tố Như sau này trở nên như thế thì sao, mình thấy Bên cạnh hàng loạt thành tích đáng nể trong nghệ thuật như 5 năm liền là học sinh xuất sắc Trường múa TP.HCM, Giải bạc Tài năng trẻ toàn quốc năm 2012, đại diện Việt Nam tham gia cuộc thi Ballet Quốc tế dành cho trường múa… Lâm Tố Như còn khiến khán giả ngưỡng mộ khi 12 năm liền đạt học sinh giỏi.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Bước ra từ cuộc thi nhảy múa, vũ công trẻ tuổi quyết định tập trung 100% sức lực cho việc học và đó là lý do mà khán giả không thấy cô nàng hoạt động sôi nổi như các đàn anh Lâm Vinh Hải hay Quang Đăng. Hiện tại, Lâm Tố Như đã tốt nghiệp trường múa và đang theo học ngành quản trị kinh doanh của Đại học Sài Gòn.


----------



## mifa (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Gần đây, khi nhận lời tham gia game show kiến thức_Người kế tiếp_trên HTV7, cô nàng đã có những chia sẻ khá thú vị về hướng đi dài hơi trên con đường nghệ thuật. Lâm Tố Như còn thẳng thắn bày tỏ: “Nhiều người vẫn nghĩ công việc của những vũ công thì không cần phải vận dụng đầu óc. Sự thật không phải vậy. Như mong muốn thông qua sân chơi này, Như có thể chứng tỏ cho mọi người thay đổi cái nhìn về người vũ công”.


----------



## mebemeo (15 Tháng ba 2015)

Với vốn hiểu biết khá tốt cộng thêm yếu tố may mắn, Lâm Tố Như đã thuận lợi chiến thắng thử thách trong vòng 1 và bình tĩnh bước vào phần trả lời đáp án ngược của 21 câu hỏi trong thời gian 150 giây. Ở phần chơi này, dù chưa đạt kết quả như mong đợi song Lâm Tố Như đã khiến khán giả phải kinh ngạc bởi khả năng ghi nhớ cực siêu trong phần hỏi đáp đầy áp lực với MC Đại Nghĩa


----------



## nhanmi (23 Tháng ba 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Với vốn hiểu biết khá tốt cộng thêm yếu tố may mắn, Lâm Tố Như đã thuận lợi chiến thắng thử thách trong vòng 1 và bình tĩnh bước vào phần trả lời đáp án ngược của 21 câu hỏi trong thời gian 150 giây. Ở phần chơi này, dù chưa đạt kết quả như mong đợi song Lâm Tố Như đã khiến khán giả phải kinh ngạc bởi khả năng ghi nhớ cực siêu trong phần hỏi đáp đầy áp lực với MC Đại Nghĩa


Nghe hoành tráng quá, cuộc thi có nhiều câu hỏi hóc búa thiệt


----------



## zinhvinh (23 Tháng ba 2015)

xem hoài không chán các bạn ạ, xem ấy mùa rồi đó


----------



## sieuthivimart. (24 Tháng ba 2015)

Em thi thoangr mới xem cái chương trình này


----------

